# Feeding Lilly pad & Cleo.



## Kerenza (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi there, I'm new here and I recently adopted mice (two) from a pet shop.
I noticed they aren't a fan of the food that I bought them from a pet store and I was thinking I could make my own mix.

I am new to mice so I don't know what I should do in terms of composing an appropriate feed for them, they are both female and I don't plan on breeding them or anything.

Any ideas for feed?

Oh, also, mice like to chew so what type of chew toys are appropriate? any ideas?
I currently have two small store bought "crayons" which are just wood shaped as a crayon.

Any help is awesome, thank you.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome 
Have a look at our feeding board where you will find loads of ideas!


----------



## Kerenza (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi thank you, I have been but I'm so concerned the feeding may be for specific reasons for the mice (i.e pregnant etc) and a lot of the posts I've seen and read don't specify.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If they are unspecified, they are just general and you can use them no problem


----------



## Kerenza (Aug 14, 2015)

Okay thank you so much <3


----------

